# Cuantos de ustedes conocen o usan PLDs



## foso (Jun 25, 2009)

Quería preguntar primero si para programar PLDs se necesita una placa quemadora. Y que tan complicadas son para armar. O hay que comprarla si o si?.

Además veo muy poco en este foro de estos dipositivos. ¿Porqué no se usan tanto? o es que son muy costosos? o no son tan usados en general?


----------



## sephirot (Jun 25, 2009)

Hola, precisamente yo realicé mi proyecto fin de carrera de la universidad con PLDs, más concretamente el 16V8 y el 22V10. Para programarlos utilizábamos un programador universal, así que desconozco la dificultad de armar uno casero.

Yo personalmente, para aplicaciones más o menos complejas que estén al alcance de un PLD, prefiero utilizar un microcontrolador. Una característica de los PLDs es la facilidad de implementar con ellos máquinas de estados y tablas de verdad (circuitos secuenciales y combinacionales). Y para mi, una de las mayores desventajas es cuando tienes que realizar montajes algo engorrosos y tienes que utilizar varios PLDs porque con uno sólo no puedes hacerlo.

Si te pasas por mi blog (lo verás en mi firma) encontrarás una pequeña aplicación de control PWM con un PLD.


Un saludo.


----------



## foso (Jun 25, 2009)

Bueno ahí me viene la duda. Son dos cosas distintas ( PLD y Microcontrolador). Ya por el hecho que uno use reloj y el otro no. El microcontrolador va analizando temporalmente sus instrucciones al paso del reloj. No se como se puede programar una logica con un microcontrolador. Por otro lado, no se puede hacer sistemas temporizados con un PLD pero si con un microcontrolador. 

Pregunto esto porque recien estoy empezando con PLD aunque de microcontroladores se un poquito mas ( no mucho tampoco, he programado algunos).

Además veo en los tutoriales de Altera que usan simplemente un cable desde la PC al PLD (sin desconectarlo de su placa definitiva) , saliendo por puerto paralelo o USB.
Bueno saludos. 
PD: no pude entrar a tu BLOG, me salta un error.


----------



## sephirot (Jun 26, 2009)

Hola, ten en cuenta que un PLD también puede usar un reloj, es más, es necesario a la hora de realizar circuitos secuenciales. El compilador que yo uso el ORCAD/PLD, es algo antiguo, ya que trabaja bajo MS-DOS.

No se por qué no te iba la página, a mi ahora me va bien.

Saludos.


----------



## jeancarlo4892 (Feb 13, 2010)

El microcontrolador es mucho mejor que el pld en cantidades de sentidos aunque me he puesto a investigar acerca de los PLD por algunos proyectos que tengo en la cabeza y lo que e encontrado es que estos son programables quemando los fusibles internos y si los vas a quemar necesitas tener un conversor a archivos jedec. si lo que quieres es un pld fuerte y barato te recomiendo los atmel.

aunque me seria de mucha utilidad algun circuito para quemarlo ya que tengo el archivo pero tengo que quemarlo al IC si alguien tiene algo


----------



## eidtech (Feb 13, 2010)

jeancarlo4892 dijo:


> *El microcontrolador es mucho mejor que el pld* en cantidades de sentidos aunque me he puesto a investigar acerca de los PLD por algunos proyectos que tengo en la cabeza y lo que e encontrado es que estos son programables quemando los fusibles internos y si los vas a quemar necesitas tener un conversor a archivos jedec. si lo que quieres es un pld fuerte y barato te recomiendo los atmel.
> 
> aunque me seria de mucha utilidad algun circuito para quemarlo ya que tengo el archivo pero tengo que quemarlo al IC si alguien tiene algo



Y que tal los FPGA (la evolución de los PLDs). ??


----------



## jeancarlo4892 (Feb 13, 2010)

no hay ningun problema con los FPGA en serio son la evolucion de los PLD hasta de los microcontroladores lo admito el otro dia estuve investigandolos y son bastantes buenos ya stoy ahorrando para comprarme el quemador 

el unico problema es que los FPGA salen a 8usd el doble de un pld aparte de que no aparecen en todos lados tendras que pedirlo por ebay o algo y recuerdate que tendras un circuito externo mas grande ya que tendras que controlar el coltaje que pasa por este ya que si mal no recuerdo se queman facilmente por otro lado son una maravilla su programacion es unica es tan simple algo impresionante....


----------



## sangreaztk (Feb 14, 2010)

Yo tuve un curso de PLDs en la superior, y personalmente no me acomodé bien con ellos. Aunque he escuchado comentarios de que con cosas verdaderamente complejas con las FPGAs te suele ayudar bastante, que son muy poderosas.

Las PLDs son arreglos matriciales de compuertas lógicas, en las que se queman fuses para conectar esas compuertas entre sí. También tienen flipflops y por consiguiente una entrada para la señal clock.

Saludos!


----------



## foso (Sep 11, 2012)

Hola creo que es un poco tarde para preguntar esto pues ya compré el dispositivo. De todos modos no fue mucho lo que gasté.

Me refiero al programador de PLDs de Altera, el cable USB Blaster. Lo curioso es que hay una copia china del mismo a un precio . El original de Altera cuesta U$D 300, aunque en Digi-Key aparece uno que cuesta U$D 75. Pero este que digo cuesta U$D 15 . Lo vi en la pagina de DHgate.

No es que le quiera hacer propaganda, solo quería preguntar si alguien lo ha comprado y probado pues me parece medio sospechoso. Además me parece interesante para aquel que se quiera iniciar en esto, como yo, y no le alcance para comprar el original.

En este momento estoy diseñando una tarjeta pcb para soldar un pld que tengo y probar la programación. Cuando lo haya probado comentaré mis resultados por aca. Igual me gustaría escuchar alguna opinión.

saludos,


----------



## 1024 (Sep 13, 2012)

foso dijo:


> Hola creo que es un poco tarde para preguntar esto pues ya compré el dispositivo. De todos modos no fue mucho lo que gasté.
> 
> Me refiero al programador de PLDs de Altera, el cable USB Blaster. Lo curioso es que hay una copia china del mismo a un precio . El original de Altera cuesta U$D 300, aunque en Digi-Key aparece uno que cuesta U$D 75. Pero este que digo cuesta U$D 15 . Lo vi en la pagina de DHgate.
> 
> ...



Hola, personalmente no he probado dicho programador , pero en dado caso que no te funcione te queda la opción de construir uno propio, hay varios esquemas en la red.


----------

